# British Pie Week



## Northerner (Mar 7, 2011)

It's British Pie Week this week! What pie will you/would you be having to celebrate?

http://www.britishpieweek.co.uk/

Meat and potato for me!


----------



## Steff (Mar 7, 2011)

Corned beef and onion for me..shall have it during the week with mushy peas and home made chips


----------



## caffeine_demon (Mar 7, 2011)

beef in beer - mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## FM001 (Mar 7, 2011)

Love pies but don't eat many these days, as its British Pie Week I will join in with the celebrations and buy a mince & onion pie for my lunch.


----------



## macast (Mar 7, 2011)

apple for me


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 7, 2011)

Anything made in Wigan! The Pie Capital of the country!! 

But it would have to have meat in, so I suppose a steak and kidney pie would be my choice if I had to make a selection.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 7, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> Anything made in Wigan! The Pie Capital of the country!!
> 
> But it would have to have meat in, so I suppose a steak and kidney pie would be my choice if I had to make a selection.



Haha! I used to work with a guy from Wigan - he introduced me to the concept of a 'pie buttie'!


----------



## Donald (Mar 7, 2011)

steak and kidney for me Was that a Desperate Dan pie I saw the Blue cow pie


----------



## scanz (Mar 7, 2011)

Chicken and Bacon Lattice.

Yeah okay it's not a traditional pie, but it's gorgeous!


----------



## macast (Mar 7, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Haha! I used to work with a guy from Wigan - he introduced me to the concept of a 'pie buttie'!



very weird  nothing so bizzare in Yorkshire


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 7, 2011)

The good old Scotch Pie of course! But I also love a good steak and ale pie or a deep filled apple one. I had a steak and kidney pie butty once, but that was years ago long before I was d'xed. It was the idea of an East End friend of mine.


----------



## margie (Mar 7, 2011)

They could have picked a better week - its Ash Wednesday this week - so that probably limits things to a cheese and onion pasty as I assume fish pie is not the kind of pie included. I was buying OH some bread in the bakers this morning and they were selling Australia pies, I have never heard of them before.


----------



## Natalie123 (Mar 7, 2011)

can anyone think of I veggie pie recipe?!


----------



## Jennywren (Mar 7, 2011)

Like Margie , would be fish pie , but if it needs to be a pastry pie my next fav would be Cherry pie yum


----------



## chrismbee (Mar 7, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> Anything made in Wigan! The Pie Capital of the country!!




Sorry Andy, just need to check my understanding here: do you mean that Wiganese eat all the pies


----------



## KateR (Mar 7, 2011)

Just as well that I had my favourite chicken and mushroom pie today then.


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 7, 2011)

chrismbee said:


> Sorry Andy, just need to check my understanding here: do you mean that Wiganese eat all the pies



Highly likely! Just count the number of pie shops if you're ever there!

That and measure the waists of the inhabitants!! 

(p.s. and if anyone ever tracks my SIL down and shows her this post, I'm history!!)


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 7, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> Highly likely! Just count the number of pie shops if you're ever there!



Is there one on the pier?


----------



## margie (Mar 7, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> Is there one on the pier?



The museum there was really good - its a pity they shut it down. In one area they had a mock up of an old terraced house - with rag rugs and outside toilet. A relative went to investigate the toilet and screamed she thought someone was in it - it was just a dummy. The old school room was fun too.


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 7, 2011)

margie said:


> The museum there was really good - its a pity they shut it down. In one area they had a mock up of an old terraced house - with rag rugs and outside toilet. A relative went to investigate the toilet and screamed she thought someone was in it - it was just a dummy. The old school room was fun too.



But no pie shop?


----------



## margie (Mar 7, 2011)

I never saw one - but I am sure the cafe sold some.


----------



## alisonz (Mar 7, 2011)

Do Cornish Pasties count? mmmmmm


----------

